# Ragdoll vs British Short Hair



## Anna91 (Aug 31, 2015)

Will be getting a cat soon but I'm torn between the ragdoll and the British short hair. Just wondered if anyone has owned either two of these breeds and and can give me a little insight.
Would be nice to hear some good and bad experiences.
Things like shedding, being vocal, spraying and if they can be destructive 
Thank you


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't answer about a ragdoll I'm afraid, but I have 3 BSH girls 
Very laid back and lazy, they have crazy time but for the most part they're very easygoing cats. One isn't a lap cat at all but super affectionate, one will when she feels like it, and the baby cannot get enough of being held and cuddled. My middle girl was never like that as a kitten, so we'll see if it sticks!

The moulting, oh the moulting! Their thick plushy fur, means the summer moult is a bit crazy tbh! But they require little grooming in general. 
My girls can be a bit vocal, mostly at toys or if they want something. 
Not destructive in the slightest, even as crazy babies I wouldn't say they've been naughty, never wrecked anything and don't scratch furniture.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, I don't own either (I have two beloved mogs!), but I can give you a few general pointers 

Spraying: the earlier you neuter, the less likely this is. A lot of the best breeders are now early neutering their kittens at around 12 weeks before they even go to their families  All cat should be neutered as soon as your vet will do it, as this prevents/reduces the risk of a host of nasty diseases, and also prevents accidental litters/tom-cat fighting injuries.

Being vocal: depends on both breed and cat  I'll leave that to the breed experts.

Shedding: A BSH is double coated (it's what gives them their plush look), so you will get a lot more shedding in warm weather than a single coated cat. My black mog is plush coated (though possibly not fully double coated, I'm never sure!), and sheds a LOT in the summer - a regular groom to remove loose hair does wonders in keeping the house from wearing a layer of fluff! A raggie, being a semi-long hair, is also going to shed in summer and will also need a bit of grooming to keep the coat in best order (should only be a few minutes a day tops). My torbie girl is slh and requires very little direct attention, though I do find lots of hair round the house 

Being destructive: Any cat may become destructive if bored, so make sure they have plenty of toys and interactive play times, and particularly plenty of scratching posts/cat towers. Scratching is a natural behaviour for a cat, and you must make provision for that - starting with plenty of allowable scratching options will make life a lot easier! Keeping a cat entertained whilst you are out (especially if you work) can be harder, but if you can run to a pair of kittens then they will entertain each other and tire each other out too 

The most important thing, though, is to make sure you find a GOOD breeder. Signs to look out for are

The breeder does all the health checks/tests, plus any extra health tests for known breed specific health concerns - I think BSH should be tested for HCM, a heart condition, for example. Any good breeder should be happy to confirm they have done these health checks, and back it up with paperwork.

The breeder wants to meet you and know a lot about you before deciding if you are a suitable potential owner (please don't be put off by this, they just want the best for their babies!). Also, not only are they are happy to answer any questions you have, they are pleased that you ask.
There will be a contract to sign, usually including the clause that if you can't keep the cats for some reason at any point in the fufure, you will contact the breeder first for help in rehoming.
You can see the pedigrees of the cats, plus their registration papers from GCCF/TICA/other official pedigree cat association

You can see mum with the kittens
Kittens stay with the breeder until they are at least 12 weeks old - this gives mum time to teach cat manners and socialisation, which leads to better adjusted, more confident kittens when you take them home.

Kittens will be fully vaccinated when homed, and possibly neutered too
I've probably missed a few, but I'm sure others will add them! You may have to wait to get a kitten from a good breeder, but it really is worth doing that - a kitten from a bad breeder is much more of a lottery health/temperament wise (as they are unlikely to health test and tend to sell the kittens before vaccinations as soon as they are 8 weeks in order to make more profit, and also so they can get mum pregnant again), and by supporting a bad breeder you keep them in business.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Anna91 said:


> Will be getting a cat soon but I'm torn between the ragdoll and the British short hair. Just wondered if anyone has owned either two of these breeds and and can give me a little insight.
> Would be nice to hear some good and bad experiences.
> Things like shedding, being vocal, spraying and if they can be destructive
> Thank you


Hi Anna! too difficult to decide I think you should get one of each! :Joyful xxx


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi!

I have a ragdoll, he's almost 8 months old so I will try my best and answer! He is also very laid back and lazy, he does play but only when he wants to, if I decide to try and get him to play I just get a look! He's not a lap cat but he does like to sit near to me and he sleeps on my bed at night. Ragdolls are supposed to be quite dependent but he is actually quite independent as in although he does follow me around a lot, he will also take himself off for some time on his own, whether that be sleeping or watching the birds out of another window.

Shedding I haven't really had a major problem with but I'm not holding my breath on that one as it hasn't been winter yet! I brush him every day (luckily he enjoys it) so that does keep some of the shedding down.

He can be vocal but I would say mainly he was quiet, he does squeak a lot and tends to save his loud meows for when he is telling me that he is using his litter tray 

He also isn't very destructive, I was worried about this because I do work during the day and he's on his own but he hasn't been at all, he has a cat tree and various scratching posts so although he does sometimes try to scratch the sofas, he has plenty of other places to scratch too. Other than that he's very well behaved! The only problem I am having with him now is getting him to eat more than a tiny mouthful of food 

He is my first ragdoll (parents had Siamese cats) and I absolutely love them, he is so friendly (hence being indoor only!) and he greets everyone that comes round and isn't scared of anyone or anything! When he first arrived he was straight out the case climbing on me. Even the hoover is a toy . He's so chilled out it's unreal, his favourite position is lying upside down!

Here he is:


----------



## Anna91 (Aug 31, 2015)

Chippers said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a ragdoll, he's almost 8 months old so I will try my best and answer! He is also very laid back and lazy, he does play but only when he wants to, if I decide to try and get him to play I just get a look! He's not a lap cat but he does like to sit near to me and he sleeps on my bed at night. Ragdolls are supposed to be quite dependent but he is actually quite independent as in although he does follow me around a lot, he will also take himself off for some time on his own, whether that be sleeping or watching the birds out of another window.
> 
> ...


He looks lovely! I'm in the same situation with work but I do go home at lunch  I have read somewhere they weren't very vocal but after speaking to other ragdoll owners they have said they can be quite loud at times, and I do love my sleep lol. Thank you for sharing though


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Anna, I have 2 Ragdolls, Harvey is 2 yrs old and Daisy is 9 yrs old. They love human company. I think a few Ragdoll breeders may be quite selective in choosing the right family for their kitten to ensure they don't get left alone for hours and hours.

My Harvey wants to play all the time, I've never had a kitty with so much energy. I work from home so can have regular play sessions with him during the day. Daisy is my lap cat and follows me around the house until I sit down. She also likes to play and isn't shy to demand some entertainment.

I know @blade100 has two young Ragdolls so hope she can add her comments. And @TeddyMum has two young BSH

Please let us know what you decide


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

We have 3 British Short hairs. I just love em and would have more if I could.
I have had 6 British through out my life and I would never be without them.
They are very relaxed and they don't bite or scratch. They are not aggressive in any way.
They are best kept in a cat proof garden as they don not have any road sense. Most good Breeders would only sell to indoor or cat proof gardens.
Rag Dolls I know nothing about but many people have them on this forum so they will let you know.
As with all breeds do your home work and go to some cat shows where you can meet the breeders. x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Both gorgeous breeds! I'd probably go for a BSH as I don't like the grooming bit! lol! XXX


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I've got a ragdoll, echo what others have said, very laid back, very docile, very playful. Bea requires a lot of attention, she hates being alone so bear that in mind.

But I warn you, they shed. Alot. Bea sheds more than my Maine Coon and her hair is very fine thin hair that gets literally everywhere. It wasn't bad when she was a kitten but as she's matured and her coat has thickened, the shedding has become mental.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a Ragdoll; Maddie and she certainly lives up to her nickname of 'Madderz' lol!


























She is rather vocal and loves having a conversation with me  If I don't pay her enough attention then she will sometimes take herself to another part of my home and just yowl until I call her lol! She isn't really a 'lap cat' although she does share my bed at night, the only time she really comes over for a cuddle is if she is ill but saying that she does follow me every where, pretty sure I should have called her Shadow! 
Maddie is very playful, she will meow at me or find other ways to get my attention until I play with her and she will happily play fetch all day given half the chance! She isn't very good at amusing herself, so I am glad she has my others for company.
Maddie does shed, although with a daily brush it's generally kept on top of but her hair sticks to absolutely everything. She hasn't been destructive but she does have a variety of scratch posts and cat trees to use 

@Jesthar has made some excellent points about finding a good breeder and that's very important! Ragdoll's should be genetic tested for polycystic kidney disease (PKD) and hypertrophic cardiomyopathy (HCM) you should ask to see the results from both of the parents 

Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks ragdollsfriend.
Yes I have two kitten ragdolls one male 7 months old and one female 4 months old.
At first I only had Arthur but felt he needed a friend even though he had the dog to play with and me. But we also have an old 18 yr old cat and she wasn't amused with him trying to play with her.
Ragdolls love human company and with me only working two nights a week thought a ragdoll would be best for me.

Anyway 3 weeks ago I ended up getting Arthur a companion called Mia.
They LOVE each other so much, and they do have there mad moments in the morning and at night where they chase each other all around the house. 
They play fight a lot too.

But the rest of the day they are snuggled up together.
I have noticed they don't really shed hair as such, my short haired tabby moults a lot more than them. My two seem to leave like a clag/tuft of fur on the carpet. Not all the time but poss once a day. 
They love being brushed.

I've found that they eat lots! Ragdolls tend to have a couple of growth spurts and they eat like a horse. I feed anywhere between 4-6 times a day for my two.
I read that ragdolls do eat more than a standard moggy kitten how true this is I don't know.

Mia is very loving abd likes to sit on us whereas Arthur is more of a floor cat and he can be walking along next minute he will have flopped on the floor.

Not that vocal only at feeding times, they have a funny meow.
My two tend to talk to each other than me.
They get along fantastic with my German shepherd, Mia hadn't even been bought up with dogs but she took to Ruby from day 1.

Here's Arthur and Mia. 
Arthur is a seal point mitted has white feet/paws. Mia is a blue point.


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

blade100 said:


> I've found that they eat lots! Ragdolls tend to have a couple of growth spurts and they eat like a horse. I feed anywhere between 4-6 times a day for my two.
> I read that ragdolls do eat more than a standard moggy kitten how true this is I don't know.


That's funny because Neville has been the only cat I know that doesn't really eat! He doesn't ever meow for food and he will eat eventually but some days he only eats a small amount, some days the whole lot, it's very confusing!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How much does Neville weigh?
My two are like pigs.


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

When he was neutered at 6 months he was 3.5kg (don't know currently as I don't have any scales, he definitely feels heavier though!) I know how to body condition score though and he's not skinny, he feels just right so he must be getting enough, I'm just used to pig cats!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Arthur is 7 months and weighs 3.9kg so I bet your boy is same if not more.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Bea eats loads, but I think it's because she's in competition with the bottomless pit that is Dante's stomach...


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Jellypi3 said:


> Bea eats loads, but I think it's because she's in competition with the bottomless pit that is Dante's stomach...


Ha ha! I love Bea's markings  she's so cute!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Chippers said:


> Ha ha! I love Bea's markings  she's so cute!


Aww thanks  she's changed so much since my signature pic of her, this is her now!


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oops sideways!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Is that your Neville in your avatar?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Ragdolls should be from HCM tested parents, in my view both by DNA test _and_ by scan. Personally I would look for kittens with an older healthy sire. AFAIK most BSH breeders in the UK are not scanning for HCM.

Kittens of both breeds should be from PKD negative parents, either because they themselves are tested negative or because the cat's parents have - or a parent and the grand parents on the other side, and so on.

I personally find the very fine coat of a Ragdoll irritating, never had that problem with a friend's BSH.

If you include RagaMuffins as well both breeds come in a wide variety of colours & patterns, but RagaMuffins are pretty new compared to Ragdolls.

Usually neither is manic like Orientals, Siamese, Burmese and so on.

Do make sure you get a kitten that is registered, from a breeder you feel comfortable talking to, and who raises them in the house. The kittens should be in the house with their mother, and personally I'd be very wary if the garden had a row of pens. One or two for a stud yes. I would want to be shown the pens and their occupants.


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Jellypi3 said:


> Is that your Neville in your avatar?


Yes it is, I think at about 17 weeks? Here he is again looking super handsome..:-D


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh wow he's a stunner


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

philippickard7 said:


> we have two British short hair boy cat they are strong solid build brush every day and the fur is kept in check they are in our experience not a lap cat and only do things on there turns we have just got two rag doll kitten as we miss the affection from the short hair although the do sleep on the bed we have tried to introduce them but they not going to get on so with deep regret we are putting our short hair up for adoption


What a sad post. 
I know you are slightly disappointed that your British Shorthair cats are not as affectionate as you had hoped but surely they are part of your family now.
If the 2 new ragdoll kittens are not settling in well with your existing 2 cats surely the right thing to do is to return them to their breeder,there is no guarantee that the ragdoll kittens will grow up to be affectionate lap cats either.What will you do then ?
I have a Ragdoll cat who was not a laid back affectionate lap cat as a kitten and still is nowhere near to being one ( now 12years old ) but there is no way on this earth I would part with him , I love him warts and all and believe me has a lot of " warts"


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

buffie said:


> What a sad post.
> I know you are slightly disappointed that your British Shorthair cats are not as affectionate as you had hoped but surely they are part of your family now.
> If the 2 new ragdoll kittens are not settling in well with your existing 2 cats surely the right thing to do is to return them to their breeder,there is no guarantee that the ragdoll kittens will grow up to be affectionate lap cats either.What will you do then ?
> I have a Ragdoll cat who was not a laid back affectionate lap cat as a kitten and still is nowhere near to being one ( now 12years old ) but there is no way on this earth I would part with him , I love him warts and all and believe me has a lot of " warts"


Did the person delete their post? An ancient thread I note.

Amazes me someone is willing to get rid of their two existing cats which SHOULD be part of the family, just to make way for two cute kittens.

I despair of some so called ‘pet owners’ 🙄


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

TonyG said:


> Did the person delete their post? An ancient thread I note.
> 
> Amazes me someone is willing to get rid of their two existing cats which SHOULD be part of the family, just to make way for two cute kittens.
> 
> I despair of some so called ‘pet owners’ 🙄


It might have been deleted by a mod as they may have posted in the hope of getting a response from someone who would " adopt " them.
I quoted just incase the op deleted it as I was sure I wouldn't be alone in feeling upset for the poor cats.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sad though it is, it's from 2015.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> Sad though it is, it's from 2015.


The deleted post that I quoted wasn't it. was posted about 3 hours ago.


----------

